# At what age did your daughter's menses commence?



## yaM yaM (Nov 9, 2003)

:

Girlbear is seeming a bit close, I think. . but I'm not sure. She turned 12 in January.


----------



## Lambsauce (Nov 13, 2006)

I was 11. My mom was 12.


----------



## yaM yaM (Nov 9, 2003)

I was 13.5, myself. I wonder what is average.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

I was 14/15. It was near the end of ninth grade. My momstarted in 5th grade. I was underweight and she was very overweight. My heavier friends did start sooner than me period but the average age amongst us all was 6th grade. I want to say the average age of the American girl is 9. Mainly due to diet and lack of exercise and hromones in food...especially in dairy.


----------



## lunabelly (Jan 4, 2007)

I read that girls usually start to menstruate 2 years after their breasts begin to develop. Twelve is probably a good age to start carrying pads and stuff.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OtherMother'n'Madre* 
I want to say the average age of the American girl is 9.

No way. The number I've read is 12.

Personally, I was 11.5.


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

Let me find where I read it. My source definitely could be outdated. For now let's agree 9-12 depending on diet and heredity.


----------



## talk de jour (Apr 21, 2005)

http://www.womenshealth.gov/faq/menstru.htm


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

I made sure we had pads in the bathroom and that dd knew how to handle things by the time she was 9, but she didn't start until she was 12 1/2, the same age I did.

I had wanted to present her with a basket of pretty cloth in all different sizes and styles and a nice garnet bracelet and a special moon party, but she didn't tell me when her cycles started and handled things fine on her own, just like I did.

Unlike me, it was several years before she switched to tampons. Like me, she handled things fine on her own and I didn't even know she had switched until I reached for what I thought was a full box of tampons and found that it was empty.

At about 14 or 15, she became comfortable talking about menstruation and developed a great sense of humor about it. At 16, I bought her a Diva and she had a great time teasing her brother about the fact that he didn't get a present and they took several silly pictures of her posing with her present.

She was not the slightest bit embarassed to tell me that she had trouble removing the Diva without pain and after my suggestions didn't seem to help much, we both decided that it might be easier for her to give sponges a try and kind of giggled at ourselves at how grossed out we felt at the possibility of accidentally using each other's sponge, although I had grabbed her Diva once in an emergency and neither of us felt squeamish about that at all.

My Sis started her cycles when she was ten and was totally unprepared for it. She still looked and felt like a little girl and I don't think she was even aware of what menstruation was. It was very traumatic for her,.

Sis ate meat, I was lacto-ovo at 12, and dd is vegan.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

My daughter was three months shy of her 8th birthday.

On an organic diet, but we did eat a lot of soy... now.. not so much soy. She has had two cycles.

Btw.. she is not overweight, I think the only place she has fat on her body is her breasts.


----------



## Suzukimom (Mar 1, 2007)

My daughter was 13 to the day! Yes, she got hers on her birthday and it was a gift that she did not want.
I was 14.


----------



## terrordactyl (Jul 19, 2006)

i had just turned 11 my mom was like 13 or 14 i think


----------



## mommy2K&A (Feb 10, 2007)

My DD got hers the month after she turned 12, She has one cycle (first lasting like day LOL) then didn't have another peorid til August (Her first came in May) Now she is regular, a cycle every month.


----------



## mandib50 (Oct 26, 2004)

dd was 13.5 years old and i was pretty close to the same age.


----------



## Mama Lori (Mar 11, 2002)

My sd was 10 I think. Maybe 9. I remember it was early.

For me, it was 12.


----------



## TwinMom (Dec 27, 2001)

One twin was 11, the other was 12.


----------



## 5in9years (Nov 18, 2005)

My mom was 10. I was 14. My sis was 13. My dd will be 12 in Sept, and I expect within the next few months. She doesn't have actual boobs yet, but has buds and is growing rather quickly at the moment. She has 2 friends who have started at ages 11 and 12.


----------



## Monkeygrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

me - 12 maybe? i dunno...
my partner - 14 almost 15
dd 1 - 9
dd2 - 11
dd3 - 12
dd4 is 9 and shows no sign of starting...

peace...


----------



## yaM yaM (Nov 9, 2003)

Thanks for all of your replies.









TwinMom - wow, that's interesting that your twins started at different ages.

Monkeygrrl - what does ex-eper mean (from your siggie)?


----------



## doctorjen (May 29, 2003)

Nothing here yet for dd, just turned 12 last month.

I was 13 1/2, and was the last of all my friends, and I still thought it was too early. I was ready to stay a little girl forever!


----------



## enkmom (Aug 30, 2004)

My mom was 13, I was 13, and my daughter was 13. My daughter was the very last girl in her class to begin, and she was SO much later than everyone else that she was beginning to fear she was abnormal. She was in 8th grade, and everyone else was in 5th. Like other posters, I had kept things around the house for a long time before she started, and seeing how the other girls handled their periods at school helped her immensely. She transitioned easily.


----------



## aprilbaby06 (Jan 21, 2006)

I was 12 and dd was 10. Although dd only had one period and it happened the day after her gradfather died. I think it might have been the trauma that brough it on. She didn't start agan for almost 5 months, when she was 11.


----------



## Monkeygrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

Quote:

Monkeygrrl - what does ex-eper mean (from your siggie)?
i exclusively pumped for the two boys i gave birth to instead of putting them to the breast...the first one until 10mo, the second until 8mo...

peace...


----------



## BedHead (Mar 8, 2007)

My daughter was 11 years 7 months. I can't remember if I was 11 or 12.


----------



## yaM yaM (Nov 9, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Monkeygrrl* 
i exclusively pumped for the two boys i gave birth to instead of putting them to the breast...the first one until 10mo, the second until 8mo...

peace...


Ah. . gotcha. Thanks for answering my question. I hadn't known what that abbreviation was, before.


----------



## Monkeygrrl (Oct 9, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *May May* 
Ah. . gotcha. Thanks for answering my question. I hadn't known what that abbreviation was, before.









you are welcome...









peace...


----------



## doulamomvicki (Nov 4, 2003)

dd was 12 years old. She was at a slumber party and called me to let me know. The next day we went out to lunch and got pedicures.


----------



## Emma's_Mommy (Apr 28, 2006)

i was 14 and the last one in my class.....it happened the day of my 8th grade graduation.....3 hours, no bathroom breaks and i felt sooooo ICKY!


----------



## Isfahel (Mar 3, 2007)

I was 15 and soooo thankful, I was homeschooled so it was no big deal. I was so disapointed when it happened though, I didn't want to deal with the hassle. I was also a very skinny, although very healthy, vegetarian child. That probably had something to do with it. I hope dd will be as lucky, the later the better I think.


----------



## Maela (Apr 2, 2006)

I was 11.5 yo. My mom was 14 yo I think. I think 13 is a good age to start, but it seems that girls are starting earlier and earlier now. I wonder when my daughter (I'm still pg) will start.


----------



## DawnaRose (Jan 22, 2004)

my daughter started hers this past December, at 12.

I was 10.


----------



## G8P4 (Jan 21, 2007)

Quote:

I was 13 1/2, and was the last of all my friends, and I still thought it was too early. I was ready to stay a little girl forever!
I was the "last of my friends" too.....at 12 years 10 months....then I found out some of them _lied_ about having theirs....when they later did get their real "first period"!!!

My daughter was just over 14 years.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

DD and I were both 11 when we started. I believe my mom and sister were also 11, or very close to it.


----------



## love2all (Dec 13, 2003)

I guess I know it is going to happen but I am REALLY surprised at how young some of you were when you started your moons. I had 1 cycle at 13 then not again until almost 16.
DD is 11.5 and just starting to develop little buds!!!!!!!!!!!

SOOOO EXCITING !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! all these wonderful changes!!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

IIRC she was 14ish but it's more dependant on size/weight than age from what I remember, dd was always on the thin side. 12 is definately within the realm of normal.


----------



## Milkymommi (Aug 29, 2003)

This thread caught my eye as this topic has been on my mind quite a bit lately. My DD just turned 10 and started to develop this year. We've moved into the wearing of the "real" bra thing but no other devolpment in the southern region yet as far as I can tell. Then again she doesn't exactly get nekked to much in fron t of me anymore LOL! I've moved into just asking her. We have always been very open about our bodies and these types of issues at our house so it's not a strange thing for me to ask her- even though she rolls her eyes at me occasionally and says "Imaaaaaa"







LOL ( Ima is Hebrew for mommy)

I was 9 when my first moon came which seems to be the general trend in my family. Mom was 9, my sisters were 9 and 11. I'm thinking we'll see something in the next year. Who knows.


----------



## AnnaLC (Sep 23, 2005)

I was 11 years old, and I wouldn't have told my mom except that we were at the beach and I needed supplies. I'm STILL not really comfortable talking about it, or even really thinking about it sometimes. Strange, because we are a very open family... go figure.


----------



## SusanElizabeth (Jun 2, 2006)

My youngest daughter just got her period (a week ago) and she is 16!!!!









One doctor thought she should take hormones because she was slow to develop, but we decided against it. Actually, I'm glad we did, but I must admit that at one point I was worried. It was an issue for a few years when she was still "little girlish" compared to her peers.


----------



## Leta (Dec 6, 2006)

I was 11. DD is 1, so if she get hers anytime soon, off to the doctor we will go...









I was way too young to deal with it. It was AWFUL. I am so into doing things homeopathically, but honestly, if my DD is that young and she hates it the way did, I will get her on some type of birth control/medication/hormones to stop it.

boobybunny, your DD was 7!?! Wow.

All this makes me glad we only eat hormone free dairy.


----------



## Oceanjones (Mar 11, 2007)

I was 11.5. DD just started hers last week at 12.5.
We were both so excited!
(I will say 6 months of pms was enough for me with her! lol)
She wanted me to call and tell a couple of my close friends and she even made a wallpaper for our computer. Black background with a big red dot . It said Have a happy period...Always







:


----------



## forthebest (Jun 19, 2006)

I was 10 and dd#1 was 12, dd#2 is 11 now so I guess she will be next!


----------



## sparklefairy (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SusannaG* 
My youngest daughter just got her period (a week ago) and she is 16!!!!









One doctor thought she should take hormones because she was slow to develop, but we decided against it. Actually, I'm glad we did, but I must admit that at one point I was worried. It was an issue for a few years when she was still "little girlish" compared to her peers.










I was taught in health class in the late 80s that they later you start, the lower your risk of various cancers later. 16 was pretty normal a couple generations ago, I think. (Though my grandmother started at 9, earlier than my mom at 12 and me at 11.)

My dd is 8 and no signs of puberty to date. I hope she at least gets until she's 11 or 12 -- I was "early" starting then, or so it seemed.


----------



## Houdini (Jul 14, 2004)

My mom was 16, I was 15/16, my sister was 17.

My daughter is 10 and shows no signs of starting (at least none that I recognize).


----------



## oddeebean (Feb 11, 2005)

Both 15. Doctors weren't worried about it at all, actually they were glad they started "late."


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

i was 9 or 10- my birthday is in november, and i started at the beginning of the school year in 5th grade, but i cant remember if you start 5th at 9 or 10, lol. my sis, who is 2 years younger than me was 13


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

I was 13 and I got it at a party a few days before my first day of eighth grade. I had to pack my panties with TP and keep running to the bathroom through the rest of the party. Good thing it wasn't a pool party!

The next couple of days, I stole a bunch of my mom's pantyliners and a pad whenever I could. She noticed that I was going to the bathroom a lot and had found some of my panties damp in the laundry from where I'd rinsed them out. She got me out of bed in the middle of the night, took me into the bathroom (I shared a room with my sister), and whispered as quietly as she could, _"Did you get your period???"_ I was MORTIFIED. She then proceeded to explain that I should never use tampons because she and her sisters couldn't use them, plus my future husband wouldn't think I was a virgin.







: She actually refused to buy me tampons a couple of years later until I told her I'd already been using them. My mom's a bit of a nut job.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

I was 13. My dd is 8.5 and nothing yet.

I have heard that the new national average is 9. IRL I don't know that any of dd's friends have started, older or younger. When I have seen this statement they try to link it to higher average weights and hormones in the food supply. I wish I could include a source but I don't have one off the top of my head.

I had heard that you should be very prepared about 12 months after 'breast buds' appear. My experience was 1.5 2 2 years after this.

I am glad to see the older ages. My dd is still a little girl.


----------



## ipfree (Oct 4, 2006)

I was 11


----------



## Attached2Elijah (Jun 27, 2004)

I was 15... My step-daughter just started a few months ago and she's 11. I'm praying my daghter will be a late starter.... I am in denial that my children will ever be adults.


----------



## vancouverlori (Sep 5, 2003)

DD was 10, I was nearly 14 but my sister was about 11. I had heard that it tends to happen around the time a girl reaches 100lbs, so I was expecting it soon, she's always been big for her age (but not overweight for her height).

It's been tough for her. She really didn't want it.

Younger menarche is associated with higher risk of estrogen-dependent cancers. This is probably because it takes longer for the body to actually start ovulating, which is required to produce progesterone which opposes estrogen in the body. So they have a longer time of unopposed estrogen. Birth control pills prevent ovulation, so they also cause lack of progesterone - so AVOID using them to suppress cycles.

Later menarche is associated with a higher risk of osteoporosis, due to lack of estrogen (and probably progesterone and testosterone).

There's a balance to be found!

and 7 would be considered precocious puberty - that would be outside the realm of normal. Boobybunny did your DD just have 2 cycles and then they went away or it's just been 2 months?

-Lori


----------



## momazon4 (Dec 19, 2006)

I started at 12.5, my mom was 8. Dd will be 10 this fall but I think it will be awhile yet. She's a vegetarian and does eat a bit of cheese and we can't get organic here.







: I recently ordered some post partum pads and she picked out some funky designs of her own(monkey moons, lime flower power and fairies) so we're starting to get ready. I'd also like to get her a red quilt for her moon time, a nice pad pot, red bead anklet and a little "stash" box. She's asked if jelly bellys are a craving because( unlike me) she doesn't care for chocolate.








Teri


----------



## JenniferH (Feb 24, 2005)

I was 11 when I started. My dd is 8, and I hope she holds off a bit longer than I did. My periods have been horrible for 20 years.

I had more body fat than her at that age. I read somewhere that a girl has to reach 100 lbs and have a certain % of body fat to have a period.

Here's hoping she starts later.


----------



## 3daughters (Aug 11, 2004)

I was almost 13. It was September of Grade 8.

I told my mom right away but was horrified at the thought that she might tell my dad







.

My daughter is 8 and rail thin, I think she'll be a late bloomer. My second daughter is 5 and "sturdy" so I think she'll be an average bloomer. They've weighed the same amount for the past few years, maybe they'll start at the same time?

I can't imagine an 8 year old having to cope with periods. It seems like a huge responsibility for such a young child.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OtherMother'n'Madre* 
I was 14/15. It was near the end of ninth grade. My momstarted in 5th grade. I was underweight and she was very overweight. My heavier friends did start sooner than me period but the average age amongst us all was 6th grade. I want to say the average age of the American girl is 9. Mainly due to diet and lack of exercise and hromones in food...especially in dairy.

AMEN! There is so much stuff in our food and water it's a wonder we all don't have horns!

Soy is a phytoestrogen, and it is in everything now. If early puberty is in your family you should avoid it like the plague. my dd's bm and all her sisters started their periods at age 8 and 9. Now doctors will tell you that is the average. I started at 14, a little late maybe, but 8 and 9 is too early. It is bizarre to watch an 8 year old child with PMS and no clear understanding of what it's all about. Because of this i've been talking to my dd about it, but she really doesn't seem to get it at all. Too immature for what her body is doing, and way too young for teenaged boys to be noticing.

8(


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

My daughter and I were both 12. I was just thrilled beyond belief when my daughter had her first cycle ~ we celebrated & had a lovely ceremony.

I had each of my female friends write her a special letter explaining what being a woman mean to them, and asked them to send her a charm that had significance to them. I then took all of the letters and illustrated a scrap book for her with the letters included. I also made a necklace out of stones & used the charms as well. I presented it to her & we had a beautiful ceremony with blessings, sacred words, & some appetizers for the whole family. Afterwards, she & I went to dinner together. It was all very beautiful.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

I started the month before I turned 12.


----------



## Ersbett (Apr 7, 2007)

I start at 12 and my DSD at 11


----------



## kristen1978 (Dec 27, 2006)

Sorry to jump in here, but I can't resist.

As a couple of you have mentioned, girls begin to menstruate in this country rather early (and I'l have to agree about diet, exercise, and hormones in dairy as being the reason!), especially when compared to the rest of the planet. I remember learning in a biological anthropology class in grad school that even when malnutrition is controlled for, the "average" age on the entire continent of Africa was 16. In other parts of the world, it might be a little younger, but the US takes the cake. Also, as food for thought, biologically the optimum time for the body to carry a child is in the 16-20 yr old range.

Bottom line: please, please, please don't let doctors convince you that your daughters are maturing late at 16, or that 8 or 9 is NORMAL!! Ack!


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kristen1978* 
Sorry to jump in here, but I can't resist.

As a couple of you have mentioned, girls begin to menstruate in this country rather early (and I'l have to agree about diet, exercise, and hormones in dairy as being the reason!), especially when compared to the rest of the planet. I remember learning in a biological anthropology class in grad school that even when malnutrition is controlled for, the "average" age on the entire continent of Africa was 16. In other parts of the world, it might be a little younger, but the US takes the cake. Also, as food for thought, biologically the optimum time for the body to carry a child is in the 16-20 yr old range.

Bottom line: please, please, please don't let doctors convince you that your daughters are maturing late at 16, or that 8 or 9 is NORMAL!! Ack!

DD started growing hair under her arms and downstairs at 6. I freaked out and we went to the doc, and he says no big deal. Of course not, it isn't his daughter! She's been wearing a bra now since last school year, and she's brrnabout 125lbs for at least a year.

I am dreading this whole thing.

don't forget about the phytoestrogens in soy, if you think you're escaping the bad stuff by avoiding milk.

8(


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama in the forest* 
My daughter and I were both 12. I was just thrilled beyond belief when my daughter had her first cycle ~ we celebrated & had a lovely ceremony.

I had each of my female friends write her a special letter explaining what being a woman mean to them, and asked them to send her a charm that had significance to them. I then took all of the letters and illustrated a scrap book for her with the letters included. I also made a necklace out of stones & used the charms as well. I presented it to her & we had a beautiful ceremony with blessings, sacred words, & some appetizers for the whole family. Afterwards, she & I went to dinner together. It was all very beautiful.









It is so nice to read a positive account. I am getting drawn into the awfulness of it all. I hope my daughter makes it to 12 and is ready herself. Thank you for the breath of fresh air.


----------



## sevenkids (Dec 16, 2002)

My 1st dd was almost 13, poor thing was away visiting her Auntie in New York when she got it. It was very traumatic for both of us.
Second dd was 13+ when she got hers. She was very, very annoyed.
DD 3 is 11, so far no signs, no breast buds or hair or anything.

I was 11.

I drank a lot of milk, although it was organic milk fresh from the local dairy farmer, and they barely touched the stuff.


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

It is so nice to read a positive account. I am getting drawn into the awfulness of it all. I hope my daughter makes it to 12 and is ready herself. Thank you for the breath of fresh air.
You're very welcome!

I personally do not understand why it isn't commonly thought of as a beautiful, sacred event. I know my daughter was influenced by my own behavior about my own cycle. And I love mine ~ it's a time for introspection, going inward, celebrating life. I use the water I've soaked my pads in (cloth pads) to water my plants, & it's just generally a wonderful week in my house. Even my boys understand the sacredness of it.


----------



## tessie (Dec 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama in the forest* 
You're very welcome!

I personally do not understand why it isn't commonly thought of as a beautiful, sacred event.

Probably because for a lot of women/girls it's a time of pain and miserable mood change.

My first period at 12 and a half was a hassle. The ones that followed painful and an inconvenience.

Eighteen years on they're increasingly painful (no medical cause) and a constant reminder of my fertility issues. So, no, they aren't beautiful or sacred for me. There is nothing beautiful about being in so much pain you want to crawl under the desk and die.

I' wish someone ha given me a hot water bottle and a packet of co-codermol for my first cycle gift.


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

My first period at 12 and a half was a hassle. The ones that followed painful and an inconvenience.
I'm sorry you felt that way about it.


----------



## mommajb (Mar 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mama in the forest* 
You're very welcome!

I personally do not understand why it isn't commonly thought of as a beautiful, sacred event. I know my daughter was influenced by my own behavior about my own cycle. And I love mine ~ it's a time for introspection, going inward, celebrating life. I use the water I've soaked my pads in (cloth pads) to water my plants, & it's just generally a wonderful week in my house. Even my boys understand the sacredness of it.










I do not mean to sound like I am stalking you but I have never thought of it so positively. It is so easy to focus on the negatives even w/o painful periods or trouble conceiving. I am going to make a real effort to treat it as such and hope to pass that onto my daughters.


----------



## mama in the forest (Apr 17, 2006)

Quote:

I do not mean to sound like I am stalking you but I have never thought of it so positively.

















I think it's really important. I think the attitude that it has to be hidden...cleaned up....disguised....and hated is just so sad. If women or men are hating something so deeply rooted in a woman's body, health, fertility, and sacred self, there's something wrong. I do not know where this came from, but I believe that if women model something different to their children it's bound to change. And I think a change in attitude about it can influence perceptions of pain & discomfort.

When my moon time comes, I instinctively feel changes occurring...I begin to withdraw from others, I sense a change in how I feel in my clothes, my emotions & nerves become more exposed and vulnerable....and it is a signal for me that I am turning inward. I have special jewelry to wear, special, more comfortable clothes. It's a time for introspection & spirituality...and it brings a renewal as it's gift. The water from the soaked pads brings good minerals to my plants & garden. I make sure my children see this process and I talk about it.


----------



## yaM yaM (Nov 9, 2003)

Hi mama in the forest!







I am right there with you in your process for moon time. You just described my monthly process to a T. I also even get intimate with the physical sensations. To me, it is a very similar (modified) experience of labor. And it IS a kind of labor, IMO. Our bodies are squeezing out an unused egg, and the hormonal and some of the physical experience is very much like squeezing out a 'used egg'.









Another hobby of mine at moon time is to squat over a canvas and paint my blood into a piece of art. My daughter is looking forward to joining me, soon.


----------



## boobybunny (Jun 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vancouverlori* 
7 would be considered precocious puberty - that would be outside the realm of normal. Boobybunny did your DD just have 2 cycles and then they went away or it's just been 2 months?

-Lori


Nope, 7 is the early side of normal, and very normal for AA girls. We have had the wrist xrays, pelvic ultrasounds (though the tummy, not with the internal wand) to rule out ovarian cysts. (I have them)

She has now had three cycles, they are coming every 32 days.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

I believe I started...the month after I turned 12?


----------



## s_kristina (Aug 9, 2004)

My dd is only 5 and I'm hoping for another 5 years at least before she gets a visit from AF. I was 8 I think, my mom thinks 9. I started just months after my sisiter who is 4 years older then I am. Her body type is similar to my mom's side of the family although she is taller and heavier then most of the other women. I'm short and curvy like my dad's birth family. The women in my dad's birth family are very open so I know that all of us had a very early first AF. Based on body type it's a good guess that the women on dh's mother's side of the family also started early. Growing up most of the meat I ate was whatever dad got turning hunting season so no hormones there. I was never a big milk eater and hate cheese so if the hormone levels were the same then I wasn't getting them that way either. Looking at all of the data from our families it seems to me that genetics also play a big role in how we all mature.


----------



## junamoss (Jun 24, 2004)

I was 9 or 10, my DD is 9 and has started to get breast buds, and she is an emotional wreck about 1 week a month. My husband wishes she would just start so their would be evidence. I hope we can hold it off another year. She has no pubic or underarm hair yet...


----------



## Ruth S (Mar 27, 2007)

I was 13 1/2 when I started. I grew up in the UK and I know only one of the girls at my grade school had started (at age 10) when we graduated from there to middle school at age 11. The rest of us started between 11 and 14.

My elder daughter will be 13 in May, and I've been expecting it for the last 6 months or so. She has small breasts (more than buds) and definite hips. The first of her same-grade school friends started about a year ago. We have always drunk organic, non-hormone milk, primarily because I had read of links between hormones in dairy and early-onset puberty (though for other reasons too -- general health, supporting the smaller local farms rather than big agri-business, etc). Also, we eat very little meat.

Ruth


----------

